# New Beetle CD Changer Location question



## Zapper (Apr 12, 2003)

I recently purchased a 2005 New Beetle GLS Convertible. I have the CD changer from my 2001 Jetta but cannot find the wiring harness in the Beetle to install. I checked the trunk on left side behind trim panel and also in the center console just in case it was wired for the changer in console. I cannot find the harness anywhere. Does anyone know if I am just looking in the wrong spot or was the cable an option. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Zapper (Apr 12, 2003)

Anybody?????


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

im pretty sure they were in dash changers.


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

If it was the trunk, it'd be drivers side where the rear seat fold down. If you see the bracket holes on the sheet metal, the cord should be there somewhere. Like previous poster said, I'm not sure when they went to the indash or arm rest. May have been 2003?


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

from 2003, armrest cd changer. The connector is there, tucked in a harness holder. If you pop out the 12volt outlet from the armrest you will see the harness. 

Someday I saw extensions to run the connector to the trunk...


----------

